# 500+ gallon tank...........



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Just to let everyone know ahead of time, If this deal go threw ill be getting my 500+ gallon tank by tommow or so, it has some small straches but not that bad. Ill have pictures up in no time when it gets here. Here are some specs.

8 x 3 x 3 = 72 cubic feet

7.5 gal/cuft * 72 = 540 gallons

(water) 8.33 lbs/gal * 540 = 4500lbs

Hahha who got the bigger tank now!!!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

cant wait for da pix


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

what you gonna put in it?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> what you gonna put in it?


 Yes, what are you gonna stock it with?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Wikid dude, you care to tell us the price,(id like to know)?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

25-30 pygos!!!!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

neals pond will still own that tank









but congrats







how much is that gonna cost u?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

damn nice, u better hook us up with pix, and also tell us what p's u r going to put in it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one monster tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ive seen bigger


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

pics








and stock?


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

well after getting the tank, I wont be having money for a while so nothing going in there for now but im thinking about some reds and piryas mix when I get money. But like I said the deals not done yet, and I dont know where on earth im gonna put this thing knowing my floods wont handel the weight. For stocking it im saying about 30 or so ps but that well be hard sinces fish and Chips (Game) hhaha love giving out expensive fines for having such beautiful fish. Tommow I well know for sure if this tank is coming home with me or not. Wish me luck guys ! everything is ready for it money/camara/Loving home!


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

O, he said the tank leaks a bit at the seal but im thinking some aquarium glue well fix this in no time what do you guys think? but its 500+ gallons and on the aquarium seal it says only use for 30 gallon tanks only?????? I use the same glue on my 100 and it does leak so are they saying this in case it does happen they wont get sue?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> neals pond will still own that tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pond


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> O, he said the tank leaks a bit at the seal but im thinking some aquarium glue well fix this in no time what do you guys think? but its 500+ gallons and on the aquarium seal it says only use for 30 gallon tanks only?????? I use the same glue on my 100 and it does leak so are they saying this in case it does happen they wont get sue?


 Make sure you research your tank repair....
having a tank fail and the resulting Hollywood movie set effects will ruin your day...
Good Luck


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

well he just gave me the go ahead to pick it up, but no truck let so still pending ...........


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Sweeeeet!!! 540g














I think 100 ps would be awesome on that pond







keep us posted bro


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/aquariumdiy/a/aa050200.htm

i found that diy about repearing leaks and stuff.....check it out..maybe it'll help ya....and maybe u coudl try a brandtii breeding project or something in a tank that big...u'd be the fuckin' man!


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

good fill it with pygos.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

just put a whole bunch of p's in there keep us updated with pics hwne u get it awesome pick up, how much if you dont mind??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

put like 100 of each type of dime sized fry in there.. caribe, super, rbp, and piraya.. and then let them eliminate each other until u only have like 40 left.. 
imagine when they r like 3 inches long, 500 3 inch long pygos..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm assuming that this is a glass tank. It is very difficult to properly re-seal such a large tank (especially if the leak is near the bottom). You might want to get a professional quote to see how much it will cost for them to do it right, just to have peace of mind. If it's an old tank, it might be a good idea to have all the sides re-sealed. Which means that all the seams must be removed, the edges thoroughly cleaned, and silicone properly applied. It's a lot of work but 540 gallons of water on the floor with a bunch of dead fish is not a pretty sight.

If it's an acrylic tank, you can not use a silicone sealant to fix it like you would a glass tank. It will not bond properly and will leak.

Don't mean to scare you. Just be careful... Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I can't wait.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Just wasted the whole day to pick up the damn tank, but ended up lost and drove for couple hours then the owner of truck I browwed from kept on calling and calling... So then had to head back, Hopefully on saterday or the weeken Ill try again to pick up the tank as for resealling it ... I would have to look at it first to know all the info .... This really sucks I wanted to show this tank off too owell.. Night guys =(


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice try dude, maybe next time..


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

wasnt hollywood selling his shoal? maybe u can get his


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> neals pond will still own that tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ponds sorta suck, cause you cant see the fish too well.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

illnino said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > neals pond will still own that tank
> ...


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, I got a big problem guys, Seems to me that people like to leave out bad things when selling an item all the time, Well my brother is picking up the tank right now. He just inform me that mr. seller didnt fill me in on the part where the tank bottome is made out of fiberglass and plywood.... geezs thats why it leaks? Well my brother is trying to take it home but he said it weights like 900 pounds the glass around is 1 inch thick ..... Hopefully it well be here tonight and ill post some pictures ..... Any help right now would be great on how to fix the bottom. Im thinking remove the whole sh*t and just buy a piece of new glass to replace it???? or just refiber glass this ???? When selling something pls be honest about what your selling!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear that... A 8x3 piece of glass will be VERY expensive especially for the thickness that is required for the bottom pane. It also needs to be cut to the precise dimensions of the tank (once you remove the outer molding). I hate to tell you this but it's going to require a lot of work. I know because I needed to replace the bottom for my 360 glass tank (still haven't finished it yet).

Don't even think about re-siliconing it. It will require tubes of 100% clear silicone and, and when you're done, it will still leak because it will not bond to the plexiglass no matter how thick the bead. I don't know about fiberglassing it... There are sealant compounds that you can buy that bond to glass and plastic but I don't know if they are fish safe. Good luck.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks, it wont bond to pexilglass but well it bond to regular glass? that is what the tank is made out of glass.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Assuming that you replace the bottom with a glass pane, clean the seams very well before applying the silicone, and finally apply the silicone correctly, it should work. You might want to PM bobme for more info. I know he builds plexi tanks but he might have more info for you on how to fix your glass one.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Glad your getting the tank, so it leaks? Pfft, should be easy enough to fix bro...:nod:

First your gonna have to tear off the plywood, and clean up the bottom edges, sand them down and stuff. Get the bottom edge all cleaned up, so it will lie flat on another piece of new glass.

Now measure the outside sizes of the glass, and get a local glass store to order the new bottom peice in, Make sure its the same thickness as the sides. It might cost you $200+. You can also ask your glass store if they have any glue bond, that bondes glass to glass... tell them its for a big aquarium. They might be able to order it for you, if not they might direct you to a place you can get it from.

After picking up the stuff, and glass it may get tricky, your going to have to apply the glue/bond where you need it and place the glass ontop, make sure you have enough people that will be able to lift the tank, and help you out. Place the glass sides ontop of the bottom and leave it for 48 hours, keep it inside/or in a garage if possible.

After you have done that, get a good aquarium silicone, something thats fully waterproof, and will not wear away. You can now apply the silicone to the bottom edges, and spead it into the corner with your finger.... Ice cream wood sticks with those round edges work perfect.... chose either one.

Leave that to dry for another 48 hours before filling. When you start to water test it, fill it up 1/4 way, then stop and examine the tank, make sure there are no leaks, and the tank is still holding together... then continue up to 1/2.... then 3/4 then fill it right up.

Hopefully there are no leaks at this point, and all goes well. Take your time doing this. Good luck, Dave


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info Im gonna post some pictures up right now, its still at the owners home as of now, im still pending on taking it or not if I do pick it up, I would have to drive 3 hours straight back another 3 hours..... if this well be fixed easy than ill pick it up, but this thing is weights like 1000 pounds im not kidding the glass is 1 inch thick! here are some pictures.... of the ply wood they have in it right now let me know what I should do.... I got close pictures so you guys can fine some way of fixing this. Its really nice and I hate to not have it.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Pictures.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

2.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

3.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

4.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

5.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Arlite that should give everyone a good idea on how to fix this big problem


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice....buddy you've gotta task ahead of you







....good luck though....if this project pulls through, ur the man... post pics


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow, that's huge! I like. Mind sharing what you paid for that monster?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

It is do-able, might take a couple days, but you can do it dude. You are going to need 6 er so big guys... maybe 8, cuz that SOB is gonna be heavy. I would snatch that up in a second, think of the fish you can put in the sucker....


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i'd say don't even bother buying it. it's not worth the hassle of fixing it, not to mention risks of not properly putting it together. unless you are getting it for CHHHEEEAAAAP... my opinion is don't get it.

btw, if u do get it,...i hope u don't plan on putting it inside the house because that sucker won't even fit through the door. and what's the point of having it in the garage??? you're suppose to show off the tank, not hide it....

whatever u decide to do, best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

not worth the hassel and $$$ it will take to make that a safe tank,unless u are getting it for like 200 bucks i would say it would be your best bet to look for one in better condition,


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, tell us what they want for the tank...? And dont pay that price, go lower. If you really want the tank, then go for it... but it wont be worth it, if the tanks gonna cost you alot just to buy... just tell them it leaks, and its basically garbage... but you just want the glass er something... maybe they will give you a good deal. If not, you might have to walk away...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

are you sure 8x3x3 is 500 gallon.? dont sound right to me








it looks like it is broken in pieces.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Its fixable.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

lot of work.i wouldnt wanna do it.will it be safe after ?? good luck


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

"Well, I really want this tank and well fix it if I have too. Now the problem is I dont have a truck that well go 3 hour drive to pick it up and that can handel the weight, I got two freinds that have trucks but they are being little girls and saying that the tank well jack their springs/shocks on the truck which I think is stupid. I try calling U-Haul but they want 150 and I got to pour my own gas. Does anyone have a truck thats located in the bay area, and willing to go to san rosa to pick up the tank and drive it back to my house which is 3 hours away, if so pm me Im willing to pay at lease less then U-Haul. This really sucks right now... keep thinking about that damn tank!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

some friends they are !!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> I got two freinds that have trucks but they are being little girls and saying that the tank well jack their springs/shocks on the truck which I think is stupid.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

just get a uhaul trailer. $20 flat fee miles dont cost. strap the tank down and take it back. its well worth it.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Its actually 60 dollars for a trailer thats 8feet by 10 feet which is what I need. but dont have anything that can haul it with


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

There is no need for your friends to worry about thier trucks:jerkit: ,tell em to man up!What is the point in having a truck then.My friends got a little TOY rice burner and he hauled my hot tub home for me with no problems :thumbup:Well i hope you get that tank.I would.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i think home depot rents out truks thats one awesome tank id put the amazon river in there


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah in he pic i dont see any suppoet things goind across the top, arnt those made so that the tank doesnt bow out


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I wouldn't bother. You can't find a ride for a reason. Listen up someone is telling you something.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> btw, if u do get it,...i hope u don't plan on putting it inside the house because that sucker won't even fit through the door. and what's the point of having it in the garage??? you're suppose to show off the tank, not hide it....


 I recommend that you read the entire thread before making a post...

as for it not fitting through the door goes...the tank's dimensions are 8x3x3 so I think it will fit through the doorway unless the front door is less than 3feet wide. im sure there is an entrance to his house 3feet wide. whether it be the front door or the back screen door. perhaps you were thinking about it going through the doorway sideways







.

and as far as what the point is of having it in the garage goes....it was mentioned above that the pics were taken at the current owners house. I dont know about you, but it looks to me like the tank is pretty old (hence the bottom of the tank falling apart) so it would be my guess that the tank was put in the garage to store...not to run fully operational with fish in it







.

*AzNUnKnOw*, any new updates on the tank?!?!?


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=52350


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

thats a big ass tank! imagine what could go in there!


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

any new updates? ......... As of now ill be contacting the owner tommow to see if he still has it, for the truck and what not still pending. If I dont get it ill post it up for who ever on p fury thats interested since it would be a waste to not let other know... But that well be last~!


----------



## rompower (Aug 14, 2004)

Lol hey Aznunk...

Asl to your friends how many guys can go in the box... if it's 4+... supposing each guy weight about 200 lbs.. u got a 800lbs ...... Seriously... Does your friend don'T know what is a truck for?









Between... 
Volume total of your tank is 405 us gallons.
72x36X36 = 405us gal.
1534,95 liters...
So Total weight is.
440kg... 968 lbs
~8 m2 X 2.5 kg (glass weight 2.5kg/m2) X mm 1inch u said.. so 25~

good luck


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

at 8'x3'x3' (96"x36"x36") it comes out to 538.6 US gallons (if those are interior dimensions)

if those are exterior dimensions it's 484.24 US gallons. (94"x34"x35")

231 cubic inches in 1 US gallon of water.

one big damn tank, if you get it and get it to hold water I'd suggest putting it on a solid concrete floor or heavily bracing a joisted floor if you have no concrete.

484 gallons of water will weigh 3,872 lbs or so, lotsa stress on floors


----------

